

Mass protests planned over web NSA spying revelations - oracuk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23160309

======
lifeguard
A camera phone is your best protection against police abuse.

Make a 50% mixture of Malox ant-acid and water. If you get hit with OC (not
CS), have a friend pour a little into each eye. Spraying it with a squirt
bottle on exposed skin offers some relief also.

3M painter's masks make excellent and cheap gas masks. Have it assembled and
fit to your head before you leave the house. The OC floats around and often is
invisible. DO NOT WEAR CONTACT LENSES!

Put a newspaper in your backpack. If the police start shooting their paint
balls, flip your backpack around and wear it on your chest like a breast
plate.

Never, ever touch the police as this is a felony assault.

If asked if you have a permit, say yes it is in my pocket and it is a copy of
the Constitution.

Solidaridad!!!

~~~
quantumpotato_
Nice name & comment combination.

~~~
lifeguard
I was known in the SEA & PDX occupy as a street medic.

------
imjared
My local (Washington DC) protest has 312 people "going" according to Facebook.
With any given Facebook event, I've found there's usually a huge dropoff
between those who have RSVP'd and who shows up.

I think the spirit of this is great but "mass protest" might be a _bit_ of a
misnomer.

~~~
Kylekramer
The lack of "mass" is going to be a real problem. If you add up the visible
numbers of people following their social sites, it is hovering under 25,000
with about 20,000 of that number coming from their subreddit. It would be fine
if this was pitched as an ongoing, building movement like OWS or the Tea
Party, but the focus is all on a one day protest that currently looks to be
ill attended. This could quickly turn into a prototypical slactivism joke.

~~~
utnick
Yep pretty unfortunate...

Its hard to build a large protest using just reddit. You really need large
organizations to get behind you, MoveOn, Unions, A.N.S.W.E.R, but all of these
groups are of course very quiet because its a democrat in the white house
doing this.

If Romney or Bush were in charge, I think the protests would be much greater.

~~~
jlgaddis
Yeah, the last one[0] really had a crappy turnout. We only got enough people
together here to fill two buses and travel ~800 miles one way to attend.

It wasn't _just_ Reddit, of course, and obviously it had a couple of fairly
well-known media personalities promoting it but the majority of the organizing
and attendees I saw was because of Reddit.

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rally_to_Restore_Sanity_and/or_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rally_to_Restore_Sanity_and/or_Fear)

~~~
utnick
Yes the initial idea may have started on reddit, but then comedy central,
moveon, afl-cio, and other large democratic groups started promoting it and
thats when it got big.

If those groups don't hop on, your just not going to have a big in-person
protest.

And the eff is the only group I have seen promoting this

------
loceng
I'd love to see NSA's predictions of participation numbers before they happen,
who are the leaders and organizers who will most likely make this happen, and
to report once social surges start to occur and then once physical
mobilizations start to occur (using phone locations data)..

------
redwood
[http://www.restorethefourth.net/protests/new-
york/nyc/](http://www.restorethefourth.net/protests/new-york/nyc/) can anyone
fix this?

------
kimlelly
People, use this for secure communication & activity coordination:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5983913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5983913)

